
Airmail gets “Snooze” feature - Tehnix
http://support.airmailapp.com/post/137567546488/snooze-feature
======
Tehnix
I feel like Airmail is the best email client on OS X atm. Mail.app still feels
off for me, and Mailbox was shut down recently (was a avid user of that
before, although their desktop app severely lacked). Airmail also supports
gmail labels, which is a big plus!

Gmail and Inbox is unfortunately a no go - I cannot fathom why they wouldn't
support a unified inbox, but that is completely a deal breaker for me. Tried
using it on mobile, and you have to actively change mailboxes to figure out
what mail something just arrived in.

